# Need help in putting back together a New Departure Model D 2-speed hub



## scrubbinrims (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, now I've done it!
I took apart a ND Model D 2-speed hub for cleaning and I cannot get the guts back in the hub.
I have embedded a photo.
This came from a B6... don't know if it was original or aftermarket, but an extra gear helps with the hills here and I like the center drop rims as well.
If anyone has experience in these, I could commission you to get it back in working order and take care of shipping.:eek:


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 15, 2010)

Pardon me while I chuckle a little!

I remember fondly the first time i took apart a ND D hub and I struggled mightily to get it back together.  The discs have to all be lined up and put back into the hub as a unit.  One side of the hub is thicker than the other so it only goes in from one side.  Patience and a little motor oil for lube will help.

Joe


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 15, 2010)

yup theyre loads of fun! The first time I messed with one was a couple years ago, after a few tries and dropping some discs on the floor I thought what the heck, the Memory Lane meet was in a couple weeks so I took the wheel up there and let Jerry do it...lol


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah I remember my first time putting one together and I had no brakes lol


----------



## OldRoads (Nov 16, 2010)

*Exploded diagram*

We've got an exploded diagram of a Model D on our site.
That might help a little...

http://oldroads.com/ref_hub.html


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## militarymonark (Nov 16, 2010)

i usually put in #22,16, 178,6,12, and 3 on the above photo as a unit into the hub. You just have to line up the plates to fit in just right, you'll know they dont go together right when the bearing doesnt fit quite right in the outer race. Some times depending on the condition and how the hub came apart I can put the whole left side of the hub in the above picture in as a unit.


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 16, 2010)

Before putting it all back together you might want to lightly sand the brake discs with some fine sandpaper to  break up the glazing, will help the brake work better.  I usually put some heavy oil on the brake discs and then use grease on the bearings and "c" clip etc.  As others have stated, stack up the brake-side parts, align the brake tabs, and slide into the hub as a unit.  Once the brake-side parts are in place, hold them there and then thread in the axle and related parts from the drive side.

Did you get the two-speed cluster apart for cleaning and re-greasing?  Half the action of the hub takes place inside the cluster.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the technique, diagram, and reminding me to laugh at myself (again).
I think I finallly have it together correctly, but I had to pull #3 from above from another ND rear hub as this was missing.
I took it apart in the yard on a sunny day and I looked all over the area this morning to no avail.
So if anyone else out there has an extra #3, lmk.
The tale of the tape is when I have it mounted and taken for a spin and if the 2 speed mechanism is working...btw, I can't tell much differnence between the single speed hub above and what I have (except #2 is longer), so maybe I am missing something else...


----------



## Gordon (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a number of part #3. If you want one or more, let me know. If your hub shell has a single "D", then your 2 speed unit was a conversion kit. The factory ND 2 speeds had "DD" on the shell.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 18, 2010)

i have an extra too, no charge


----------

